# Lg 27mp55 Helligkeits-/Kontrast Problem



## Alisis1990 (4. Januar 2015)

Hallo ihr Verrückten. Ich muss euch (leider) mal wieder eure Zeit rauben.

Ich habe ein kleines (für mich sehr nerviges) Problem. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es am Monitor an der Grafikkarte oder an Einstellungen liegt und deshalb habe ich das mal als "allgemein" gesehen.

So nun zu meinem Problem.
Ich mag eher sehr natürliche ausgewogene Bilder. Ich kann mir diese Bonbonfarben der Voreinstellungen von modernen Monitoren oder TVs einfach nicht angucken. Daher kalibrieren ich meine Geräte recht penibel.

Also Bild meinen Vorstellungen nach kalibriert (Testbilder/Videos Profi bin ich dann ja nun auch nicht )
Alles super bin zufrieden. Doch dann merke ich das mein Monitor bei Dunklen Inhalten den Kontrast oder die Helligkeit "nachverschlimmert". Mir war das mit der alten Karte noch nicht aufgefallen(HD6670) aber Momentan(r9 280) ist es so das ich beim Hochfahren sehe( sobald der Desktop geladen wird) das Bild deutlich dunkler wird. Diese 2 Sekunden bis das Passiert ist das Bild so wie ich will!!

Bei Spielen sehe ich so in Dunklen abschnitten also fast nix. Es nervt halt.
Energiesparfunktionen sind alle aus. Eine Einstellung für Dynamischen Kontrast kann ich nicht finden und "Schwarzwetverschlimmerungen" sind deaktiviert.

Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende.

PS: Wenn ich nach dem Neustart alles auf Werk stelle und neu Kalibriere (hab mir die Werte notiert) dann habe ich das Problem auch nicht. Erst wieder nach dem Neustart.  Ich habe auch das Gefühl das HDMI ein paar Probleme macht (Skalierung) sollte ich den Displayport mal ausprobieren? DVI ist nicht vorhanden.

Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2015)

Also, wenn es kurz so ist, dass es Dir recht ist, dann liegt das daran, dass die LED-Beleuchtung des Monitor kurz ganz aus ist. D.h. du könntest mal versuchen, ob es besser wird, wenn Du die Helligkeit und/oder LED-Beleuchtungsstärke etwas senkst. Was du auch prüfen kannst: evlt hat der Monitor so was wie Energiesparfunktion oder Anpassung je nach Umgebungslicht, und daher stellt er das Bild dann anders dar je nach dem, wie hell/dunkel es im Zimmer ist. Vlt. kann man das dann abstellen.

Ansonsten isses aber halt so, dass der Monitor für 27 Zoll ziemlich günstig ist - der hat also sicher allein deswegen nicht das optimale Bild bzw. Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. Vlt. mail mal Sauerlandboy an, der legt auch viel Wert auf Schwarzwert und hatte vor ein paar Monaten auch länger nach einem passenden Monitor gesucht. http://forum.pcgames.de/private.php?do=newpm&u=465588


----------



## Alisis1990 (4. Januar 2015)

Naja das Bild passt schon. Bin ja eigentlich zufrieden.

Energiesparfunktionen sind alle deaktiviert und machen das Bild wenn eingeschaltet noch dunkler.

Warum ändern sich das Bild denn nach dem Neustart auf den Deaktop? Vorher wenn ich beim Anmeldebildschirm bin ist ja auch alles tutti ^^ er wenn ich zum Desktop komme dauert es ne Sekunde oderso dann Dunkelt der plötzlich ab. ( Habe jeweils das Gleich Bild drinn)

Hatte jetzt eher an ein Problem am Treiber oderso gedacht, weil mit der alten Karte hatte ich das Problem ja nicht ^^


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2015)

Sind denn ALLE Treiber aktuell? Auch Mainboard usw. ?


----------



## Alisis1990 (4. Januar 2015)

Ja Mainboard und so hatte ich ja erst gemacht als die Probleme mit dem CPU aufgetreten sind ... also ich bin da nochmal in mich gegangen und bin mir zu 99% sicher das das so ist seid dem ich den Treiber für die r9 280 installiert habe.

Nur der neue AMD Beta Treiber ist noch nicht drauf ... mache ich morgen


----------



## Alisis1990 (11. Januar 2015)

Hallo Gemeinde,
ich habe das Problem erkannt.
Da bei mir, warum auch immer, die automatische Update Funktion des CCC nicht funktioniert musste ich den Treiber Deinstallieren um die neuen Treiber aufspielen zu können.

Nach der Deinstallation und dem daraus resultierenden Neustart, könnte ich keine Abdunkelung feststellen. Habe das mehrfach ausprobiert um sicher zu gehen.

Nach der Installation des CCC hatte ich das selbe Problem wie vorher. An den Einstellungen des CCC habe ich nix verändert. 
Die Bild einstellungen sind nur über das OSD vom Monitor erfolgt.

Hat der CCC irgend eine Funktion die das hervorrufen kann?

Ich finde "passende" Einstellungen nur unter den Video Einstellungen und die sollten ja nur greifen wenn ich einen Videoplayer starte?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2015)

Also, das muss irgendein Problem mit anderen Treibern oder einem laufenden Programm sein, denn normal ist das nicht und sicher auch nicht per Standard schon so eingestellt - sonst wäre das Forum voll mit Deinem Problem und "Mitstreitern"  

Und da es ja wohl erst mit dem neuen Monitor auftritt, isses vlt. irgendein Monitor-Treiberproblem - schau doch mal in der Systemsteuerung, ob Du den Monitor beim Gerätemanager siehst und dann einen anderen Treiber testen kannst, zB einfach Windows-Standardtreiber. Und vlt. hat es auch mit dem EIngang zu tun, d.h.: vlt ginge es mit einem anderen Kabel?


----------



## Alisis1990 (11. Januar 2015)

Ne mit der HD 6670 war das Problem noch nicht da. Und AGP macht das auch nicht. 
Aber AGP soll ja gegenüber HDMI stark im Nachteil sein oder? Wie verhält wsivh das denn mit Displyport? Kann man darüber nachdenken ob es helfen kann den zu Benutzen ?

Die Monitor Treiber hatte ich erst manuell installiert als mir das Problem aufgefallen ist.  An was für Programme denkst du da die Probleme machen könnten? Eigentlich sind beim Systemstart nur die Razer und die Treiber für meine G510s aktiv. (Von Kaspersky mal abgesehen).

Trotzdem schonmal vielen Dank.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2015)

Du meinst VGA? 

Also, interessant wäre es natürlich, wenn du den Monitor an einem anderen PC mit so einer Karte testen könntest, oder nen anderen PC/Laptop am Monitor, ob mit dem vlt was nicht stimmt ^^

Und Kaspersky auch mal abstellen zum Test, nachher funkt das rein und ist die Ursache ^^


----------



## Alisis1990 (11. Januar 2015)

Ja VGA sorry  
Am Laptop passiert das nicht ... Ist aber ne Intel HD...

Habe den Systemstart mal ganz leer gemacht und auch Kaspersky usw aus. Hilft nix.

Aber ich habe im Treiber die Helligkeit mal so angepasst wie ich das gerne hätte.
Das geht dann auf einmal und bleibt auch beim Neustart so. Also scheint doch der CCC da irgendwas drüber zu legen. 

Die paar Sekunden die das dauert könnte ja auch der Moment sein bis der CCC geladen ist. Aber warum das auf einmal geht wenn ich die Helligkeit/den Kontrast im CCC anpasse ist unlogisch und für mich nicht sinnvoll erklärbar.

Ich werde den Monitor morgen test halber mit zu gem bekannten nehmen. Der hat auch ne r9 280. Ich schau mal ob das da das selbe ist.

Naja Fehler behoben ... Jetzt geht es an die Ursachenvorschung.

Aber ich danke dir für deine Bemühungen!!!


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2015)

Vielleicht versuch es mal so: wende die Änderungen an, schau, ob sie vor einem Neustart klappen - und wenn ja, dann gehst Du links unten auf das Windows-Symbol und gibst in das Feld, wo man was reinschreiben kann, folgendes ein:

msconfig

und dann Enter. Da öffnet sich dann ein Fenster, wo Du bei "Systemstart" das Häkchen beim CCC wegmachen kannst. Das dann mit okay bestätigen, kannst dann neustarten oder auch erst später. Dann würde speziell das CCC beim ab dann Booten nicht gestartet werden. Vielleicht geht es ja dann?


----------



## Alisis1990 (13. Januar 2015)

Auf die Idee CCC einfach aus dem Systemstart zu nehmen bin ich noch nicht gekommen -.-' alles andere ja das aber noch nicht... 

Was ich aber festgestellt habe ist, das das "Problem" bei meinem auch auftritt.
Aber das teste ich nach der Arbeit mal, gute Idee!


----------

